# Address of the 47 Yr old donkey!



## shminifancier (Mar 31, 2004)

Ears is a she .. apparently she does some tricks too like shake and nod

yes and no but I did not see that. here is her owners address.

Gidget Thompson

39204 Calle De Companero

Murrieta, Ca 92562


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks, I will send HER a birthday card from all the members on the forum. So anyone who would like there name added email me with your [email protected] She is one lucky donkey to have such a caring ownere!!!!!! Wish they all lived to be that age.


----------

